# Plug and play wiring harness for trailer connector?



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Wanting to fit a trailer receiver hitch to my 06 Xtrail.

Found this one on amazon...
https://www.amazon.ca/CURT-11444-Class-Trailer-Hitch/dp/B003PIZNEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1539199011&sr=8-1&keywords=curt+11444

Instructions looks simple...
https://assets.curtmfg.com/masterlibrary/11444/installsheet/CM_11444_INS.PDF

To bad they don't have a 2" version...oh well.

So, now trying to find a OEM and easy way to hook up the wiring.

Can anyone confirm if this T30 wiring kit would work on our Canadian models without having to splice? Its from Australia and says T30 00-06...what I believe ours is. Unless the AU market version have different wiring?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171760759738?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

If I had to guess, I would say that it should work. I doubt that there are any differences in the wire harness connections for the rear lights. You will probably have to modify the harness to put a 4-flat connector on it. 

I wonder how Australian Trailers are wired? Trailers in North America are "common bulb" which means the brake lights are the same as the turn signal lights. If Australian trailers use separate bulbs for the turn signals and brake lights I don't know if it will work. 

The X-trail uses different rear lights for the brake and turn signal so you need to use a converter box in the wiring to get common-bulb output. 

The wiring is actually pretty easy to do. You can access all of the required wires underneath the spare tire holder if you cut and solder the connections. No need to tear trim apart or remove the lights.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, I assumed the world used 4 pin connector...ok so then how about this?

CURT 56146 Wiring Taillight Converter, O-Rings & O-Ring Kits - Amazon Canada


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

chadn said:


> I
> The wiring is actually pretty easy to do. You can access all of the required wires underneath the spare tire holder if you cut and solder the connections. No need to tear trim apart or remove the lights.


 just use spliceless connectors (Home depot, etc.) Just slip it over the wire you want to splice to, place the harness wire in the slot, squeeze with pliers until it clicks. Easy peasy, no cutting no solder. Never come loose


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

That kit will work. I hate those little splice wire connectors. I have never had luck with them. 

The only hard part of the install will be running power from the front of the xtrail to the tail light converter. You could use an add-a-circuit or run a wire from the battery, through the firewall and all the way back. 

What kind of trailer will you be towing? Big, little, brakes or no brakes??


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

chadn said:


> That kit will work. I hate those little splice wire connectors. I have never had luck with them.
> 
> The only hard part of the install will be running power from the front of the xtrail to the tail light converter. You could use an add-a-circuit or run a wire from the battery, through the firewall and all the way back.
> 
> What kind of trailer will you be towing? Big, little, brakes or no brakes??


There's power in the trunk area for the 12 volt power outlet/lighter plug. Mine is connected to that.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

X-hale said:


> There's power in the trunk area for the 12 volt power outlet/lighter plug. Mine is connected to that.


That's a good idea and would make it a lot easier. 

Is the 12 volt outlet on all the time or just with the ignition? I wonder if your trailer lights would work with the emergency flashers on the x-trail without a key in the ignition?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

The 4-way flashers only work with the key on or the engine running.


----------

